# Hurricane Prep



## HZMTLT (Aug 16, 2008)

I'm in Orlando and we will probably get some heavy wind and rain but not a direct hit from Fay on Tues. I have a couple of prep questions.

1) I have put my cover on my TT to protect the roof. Good idea or not? There are no trees with in 75 ft but do have some palms and an oak next door.

2)What is the best way to fill up the fresh water tank and make it safe to drink (we never use it and it has 1/4 tank just for flushing).

3) Can I turn on my frig (auto position so the gas will come on if we lose power) with the cover still on. We won't be in it with the cover on obviously.

4) Got a 30a plug from CW with an open end section to attach a 4 prong twist connector that will connect to my 5500 briggs/stratton. The 4 prong connection says 120/240 30A AC. As I understand it, since the 30a plug and cable only have 3 wires, I may only be able to run the A/C or Frig but not both. Is this correct.


thanks for any advice.


----------



## H2H1 (Aug 16, 2008)

Re: Hurricane Prep

hey Bob it good that you getting prepared, as you explained I think you are cover. The 30 amp will cover (at least mine does)the ac plus refri. but I would put the refri and propane  when and if you need to. Good luck and post back if you can if you have any bad weather.


----------



## DL Rupper (Aug 16, 2008)

Re: Hurricane Prep

Hey Bob, 
1.  The cover sometimes will  rub the roof and RV in spots and may do more damage than good.  However, in this case it's probably a toss up if you expect flying objects.

2.  Run some water through the fresh water tank to rinse it and then fill it up and pour a cup of bleach in the tank.  Let it sit for a couple of hours and drain it.  Then you need to fill your tank and drain it a couple of times and then fill it again.  It should be sanitized.  You may get different opinions on how much or how long to leave the bleach in the tank before draining.

3.  I wouldn't put the fridge on auto with the cover on.  There is a refridgerator gas vent on your roof that you would be covering.  Not good.

4.  Not sure what you mean by the 3 vs 4 prongs,  but a 5500 KW should be able to run both A/C and fridge.


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Aug 16, 2008)

Re: Hurricane Prep

Bob, that 4-prong outlet on your generator is providing 220, but the adapter you mention (I think you mean you just have bare wires on one end usually called a pigtail) is for 30A 110vac.

You will want to be sure you only hook up 110 from the generator to those wires!

If you're not familiar with those electrical connections, you can cause some serious damage really quick.

Like DL says, the propane appliances all have hot vents to the outside that you don't want to be under cover.


----------



## elkhartjim (Aug 16, 2008)

Re: Hurricane Prep

I believe the refer needs ventilation even when on ac.  A cover is not going to be much protection from flying missles.


----------



## ironart (Aug 16, 2008)

Re: Hurricane Prep

Even on 110V that refrigerator heating element will produce lots of heat....That is how they work.....Do Not use the cover if you are going to run the refrigerator  !!


----------



## RvRover (Aug 16, 2008)

RE: Hurricane Prep

What I can't believe is some one is wanting to hunker down and ride a hurricane out in an RV. My advice to you is to get up and move out of its way. Even if your only going to get a glancing blow from it. RV's can be compared to mobile homes and I would say in neither during a situation like this.


----------



## try2findus (Aug 16, 2008)

Re: Hurricane Prep

Great questions and great answers.  We are in Louisiana and could get some of this wind and rain which could cause us to lose electricity but not sustain hurricane damage.  This is what makes these types of forums so great~we all gain valuable knowledge. Thanks


----------



## Darwin (Aug 16, 2008)

Re: Hurricane Prep

I also live in Louisiana, I have been through hurricanes, my advice is to get out of the way.  I visited Disney World after the last hurricane came through, they estimated that 45% of the trees were blown down in WDW.  If Fay comes to Louisiana I plan to be somewhere else.  
Good Luck, Darwin


----------



## try2findus (Aug 16, 2008)

Re: Hurricane Prep

What part of LA do you live in?  We are far enough inland that even through Andrew and Katrina we did fine.  Certainly lots of rain and wind which knock down limbs and power lines, but other than that, we are high and dry.  It is nice to have a second home that is generator powered during extended power outages.  Don't think I'd want to "ride one out" in an RV.  A massive rain/hail storm in Amarillo this May was enough to convince me of that!


----------



## SnowbirdInFlight (Aug 17, 2008)

RE: Hurricane Prep





> RvRover - 8/16/2008  3:51 PM  What I can't believe is some one is wanting to hunker down and ride a hurricane out in an RV. My advice to you is to get up and move out of its way. Even if your only going to get a glancing blow from it. RV's can be compared to mobile homes and I would say in neither during a situation like this.



I'm with you! I live in a state that has a lot of tornadoes and if we had as much warning with tornadoes as people have with hurricanes we would be so happy! If people don't get going and out of the way of hurricanes then I can't really have any symphony for them when they get hurt or have property damage. It's like thumbing your nose at the wrath of God!


----------



## HZMTLT (Aug 17, 2008)

RE: Hurricane Prep

For the record...I am NOT planning on staying in the RV. It is parked next to my house and as I am a firemen, I may be called in and want to make sure my family has somewhere with power AFTER the storm. My house is block and build in 1950 (very solid). Thanks for all the advise, I think the cover will come off so I can start getting the frig cold.


----------



## H2H1 (Aug 17, 2008)

Re: Hurricane Prep

HEY Bob you take care of yourself and the family, as a retired fire chief we appreciate your dedication and profession.


----------



## dbl-d (Aug 17, 2008)

Re: Hurricane Prep

Bob good luck with this hurricane. With the block house you stand a real good chance of coming out of this with little or no damage.  My wife use to live over there years ago when they required ALL house to built out of blocks.

Here is a site that other may want to check out to track tropical storms & hurricanes

http://www.intellicast.com/Storm/Hurricane/Track.aspx


----------



## Kirk (Aug 17, 2008)

RE: Hurricane Prep



_*4) Got a 30a plug from CW with an open end section to attach a 4 prong twist connector that will connect to my 5500 briggs/stratton. The 4 prong connection says 120/240 30A AC. As I understand it, since the 30a plug and cable only have 3 wires, I may only be able to run the A/C or Frig but not both. Is this correct.*_

This is the part that concerns me. Are you sure that the three prong connection for the plug is the proper 30A/120V one that the RV uses and not a 30A/240V such as the old style dryer plugs use? There is a very important difference in them. First, the RV's plug will not fit into the 240V version as the slots are not the same as for the 120V cord. Second, if you should get them to connect you would apply 120V of different phases to both the hot and the neutral side of your RV, resulting in 240V to everything. Before you plug your RV into that converter, I suggest that you get a meter, connect your adapter to the generator and get it running. Then measure between the two pins that are not ground to be sure that you have 120V there, and not 240V.


----------



## HZMTLT (Aug 18, 2008)

RE: Hurricane Prep

It is a 4 prong plug that says "240 /120 30 a a/c". Only have 1 white, 1 black and 1 green connected to the 4 prong plug so I should on get 120 / 30a. I was mandatoried for tomorrow and the wife (who also is a firefighter) will be with the kids. Should only get 60 mph with gust to 75 in Orlando. Basically a typical afternoon summer thunderstorm on steroids!

Thanks for all the tips! 

"Hunker Down" Tom Terry, Weather man WFTV channel 9.


----------



## HZMTLT (Aug 20, 2008)

RE: Hurricane Prep

Ok not much wind but a boat load of rain. I have noticed a small leak (more like a drip a few seconds) running right down the inside wall in the front right corner area. This is in the master bedroom area along the small cloths closet. It appears that the caulk may be cracked on the roof where the rolled 2x10  aluminum meets the rubber roof (front of trailer). I have it covered with a tarp for now and there does not appear to be any water damage. What is the best way to reseal the caulk. This doesn't seem to be from the storm rather typical caulk drying. 

Thanks


----------



## HZMTLT (Aug 21, 2008)

RE: Hurricane Prep update

please see previous post.


----------



## Darwin (Aug 22, 2008)

Re: Hurricane Prep

try2findus, I am just getting around to responding to your note.  I live in Baton Rouge, we are inland but not far enough.  We have  been very lucky for many years, Betsy was the last hurrican that did major damage to this area, I was living in McComb Miss then, and it was bad there.  If you traveled east after Katrina came through then north you would have seen damage more than 100 miles inland.  Durning Katrina we were in Monroe La. which I would do again.  We stayed home during Rita and there were times that I wished that I would evacuated.  I am sitting here now watching Fay head west across Florida which should be heavy rain when it gets to La..


----------



## DARLING (Aug 23, 2008)

Re: Hurricane Prep

Bob

Hope everything,RV house Family) came thru the storm OK.  We are in SW Fla & this has been a super rain maker, 9+ inches.
We have had more rain with the tals coming thru than when the storm itself came thru.

We snuggled our rv as close to the house as possible to protect fron the pounding rain bands.

Sorry that it is headed toward Ala, Miss, La but will be glad when it is gone from here.  Some of the rain band tails  have been really bad.  

Darlin


----------



## C Nash (Aug 23, 2008)

Re: Hurricane Prep

Hope we get some of the rain here. Need to get the water table back to mormal. Still way behind in this area.  Can't even imagine 20 inches of rain at one time. If that happened here I would probably start building an Ark. :laugh:


----------



## H2H1 (Aug 23, 2008)

Re: Hurricane Prep

well we are approaching 4 inches of rain here at the house, wind around 25 gushing up to 35. As of now no major damage and hope it stays that way . We was under a tornado warning ,now just a watch.

WE HOPE EVERYONE IS SAFE AND STAYS THAT WAY


----------

